# April's first show of the year *PICS*



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I was finally able to take April out to a show this year. She had been to a couple last year, mainly walk-trot classes but now we are controlled at the lope...lol. I had never been to this arena and didnt realize that a train ran through. We ended up parking like not even 100 yards from the track, but It didnt bother her and during our classes the train ran through and she didnt care. It was at a fair and pretty busy out but for the most part she paid attention.

We got 2nd in Western Pleasure and 6th in Horsemanship (she was not paying attention too well). Up till last year I always rode a horse in a shank bit so one handed and now I ride two handed and tend to roll my shoulders forward and it hurts us in the class. 

The night before the show April had a "Im a freak" moment. She was in heat but acting really calm about it. I lunged her, clipped her, rode her, bathed her, and then went to band her mane... well she didnt like me standing on the bucket (which Ive done ALOT)... When in the barn she is always in cross ties that are bolted to the wall. The one cross ties emergency snap didnt want to open for me so I just tied her lead to the stall... i didnt realize that I had tied it to the stall door though; so I stepped on the bucket and she freaked out and pulled back and then started freaking out cause she was tied (we have been working on confinment issues and it had been months since a pulling back like this). I got off the bucket to try to calm he down while she was pulling and she managed to pop the door off from the rollers (it isnt a light door by any means) and the door got me on my right side of my back where my pants rest. It stung when it hit and another guy was at the barn so he got the door back up and my sister was at the barn and she was trying to look at my back.... the whole time im concerned about April (who didint get a scratch) she finally got me to sit still and the door tore through my belt and still managed to give me a 4 inch gash and I was bleeding and starting to swell up. I finished banding her mane which looked like crap and packing. well anyhows I have a really big bruise and still sore. So i was happy that she didnt pull anything like that at the show. I was worried that she may pull my trailer and truck around...lol.

Sorry about the long writing, here is a few pics of the show. Thanks all  

The train ran though on the top of the hill behind the other trailers...Im glad she didnt care


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, she's gorgeous- great job!!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> Wow, she's gorgeous- great job!!


Thanks... its been a lot of work but rewarding. I was super excited to get 2nd. here is a couple pictures of us in May... The moving one was our lope, i had to use draw reins otherwise she liked to pop up really bad and Ive gotten her to really soften up and I dont need them anymore.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Your horse is beautiful!! Is she a buckskin or a bay?


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

She is a Buckskin...and thanks!!!


----------

